# Thank God I don't own a shotgun!!!!



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Was doing my routine (getting into trouble) of checking out petfinder and I came upon this tragic story..... Have to rant and rage against ignorant, greedy people. If i could find out who they were, i'd picket them, or steal all their dogs. this poor gentle golden didnt deserve this life and this crossing to the bridge. I am going to say prayers for this lovely lady and hope that all of our goldens at the bridge welcome her and let her know that all humans are not like the ones she knew for 11 years.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12705317

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It's just so desperately sad to know how unlucky some goldens are. People can be so ugly


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

But thank God for the rescue. She will know love and comfort for the rest of her days. That is so much more than she has ever known.

I have to look at the postive side, otherwise, I couldn't work in rescue.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

May the 'humans' who neglected this sweet girl, used her up until she had nothing left to give, then left her to die, get the justice they deserve, if not in this life, surely in the next. The only 'good' news is that the last little bit of her life will be spent in comfort, surrounded by the love she was denied for 11 years. God, how I hate puppy mills and pet stores that sell these helpless animals. When will people learn and put a stop to this?! I will donate something to help with her vet bills as soon as I stop crying.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a horrible life that girl has had. I hope they are able to give her lots of love in her final days.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I think we all need to buy a shotgun and hunt that #@#$ #[email protected]#$ breeder down. Poor dog not seeing the inside of a house and just pumping out babies.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

This is sick. I hate people who have no regard for dogs. Unfortunately there still is scum on earth. I feel your pain Beth.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This story really hit home with me, as my Tia was a puppy mill breeder dog, too. But she was fairly well cared for (skinny and poor coat condition, but no diseases and she was housetrained). I HATE PUPPY MILLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

Beth - these stories just make me want to cry. How anyone can mistreat an animal is beyond me and I just have to believe that somewhere, sometime, the pain that they have caused will haunt them. At least this poor animal has someone that will try to make her last months happy and full of the love and companionship that she deserves.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I promise you, she will give back 10 fold what the foster home gives to her. I know this from experience. She is in such a wonderful place now. People suck, but not her foster family! This is why there are rescues out there.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sad, hope she has a few wonderful days left


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

If everyone here can just stop just one person from buying a mill puppy then many girls like this one will be saved. This is a New Year's resolution you CAN keep!!!!!

At least her remaining time will be spent in a loving, caring home. God bless all of you who are involved in animal rescue - I couldn't do it!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Gwen said:


> At least her remaining time will be spent in a loving, caring home. God bless all of you who are involved in animal rescue - *I couldn't do it*!


 
Yes you could; I did and I'm the weakest person on this earth. I learned to realize the dog is being removed from the worst possible living arrangement and probably going to the best possible living arrangement = bliss


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Cratemail said:


> Beth - these stories just make me want to cry. How anyone can mistreat an animal is beyond me and I just have to believe that somewhere, sometime, the pain that they have caused will haunt them. At least this poor animal has someone that will try to make her last months happy and full of the love and companionship that she deserves.


This kind of thing makes me so sad and angry, and very pessimistic about the human race. There are literally thousands of ways to make money that don't require cruelty, exploitation and sadistic treatment of living creatures.

A shotgun is too kind....


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Yes you could; I did and I'm the weakest person on this earth. I learned to realize the dog is being removed from the worst possible living arrangement and probably going to the best possible living arrangement = bliss


Jill, 

I guess that I'm afraid of becoming involved in rescue - I would have a houseful of dogs because I just couldn't say "no". As a child, we lived in the country & we'd find dumped off puppies and kittens while we were out riding our bikes. I'd always bring them home saying "Can we keep them????" I remember once bringing home 8 puppies (about 7 weeks old). These puppies were a cross St. Bernard & German Shephard - they were HUGE!!!!! My parents found homes for every one of those puppies!!!!!!!!! 

I have talked many times with the local animal rescue rep. & she is absolutely burned out after dealing with animals dragged behind vehicles and surviving, animals intentionally burned, mill rescues.....and the time spent in court trying to get convictions. I also fear that I might end up spending the rest of my life in jail for murder of the sick b&*%&$#s responsible for the injuries done to these animals.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I hear ya. Maggies mom has seen it all--MUCH more than I have. It is hard, too hard sometimes. Heartache is a part of rescue and I got involved after AF passed to 'thicken my skin'. Not sure that worked but of the wonderful goldens that have come into Dirks and rehomed, the ultimate satisfaction is seeing gracious families give these kids another chance. My eyes were opened big time, trust me. I had no idea what was out there...in terms of scum. It is an uphill battle.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

I completely agree with you-though my Hubby won't let me foster-the fosters are the saviors!! Without fosters, rescues could not save these babies.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Gwen said:


> If everyone here can just stop just one person from buying a mill puppy then many girls like this one will be saved. This is a New Year's resolution you CAN keep!!!!!


 
It's as easy as going into a place that sells puppies and opening your mouth. When people are oogling over how cute the pups are in the window you can educate them. 

Kudos to rescue!

Lana


----------



## bellagr (Jan 4, 2009)

when we were looking to buy bella, we only contacted people who had their goldens as pets and not money makers...she may not have papers saying she's an authentic golden retriever, but we saw her parents when we went to pick her up and saw her brothers and sisters and they were great, which is why she's so lovely now.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a terrible story and life she had. How sad she only has months to know what the good life could have been like.....


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

This makes me so sad, i hate it. I am certain Rylee was a puppy mill pup before going to rescue. She just had so many cogential things wrong. I am so sad for this poor Momma. She didn't deserve this. It absolutely breaks my heart, and makes me dislike people more.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If it were legal to shoot inhumane, greedy people who abuse and neglect animals, we'd have a significantly smaller population worldwide. I wouldn't kill this "breeder", I'd just chain her outside and have her raped every year until her body gave up. The good news is there are rescues with kind, loving people, one of which will give this poor girl some comfort before her final journey.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Tire irons work good at close range too........I wonder if the "breeder" has been identified..


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I feel the same way too..


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a poor girl. I have no doubt that Heidi was just a few years shy of this. I feel bad for sweet Cheyenne that she had to endure this lifestyle for so long. I hope her remaining days will be filled with love, gentleness, and comfort.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> That is a terrible story and life she had. How sad she only has months to know what the good life could have been like.....


 
========================================================
Ahhhh...... Where's the Trunk Monkey when you need him most?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That poor sweet girl. I hope she is spoiled and well loved and not in pain.

There are many ways to help rescue even if you can't foster. I haven't been able to foster since Gunner developed his "issues" with strange dogs but I do home visits, assessments, transports, paperwork etc. I have been volunteer coordinator, secretary, coordinator of our year Goldrush fundraiser and help teach workshops for foster parents and home visitors. Also donate money, they always need that.


----------

